# Was Zyzz really 6'1-6'2 (186cm-188cm)



## needsolution (Oct 24, 2019)

Everyone kepts saying that he was in 6'1-6'2 range (186-188cm) but there is a lot of pictures of Chest Brah who stands besides Jeff Seid who is confrimed 5'9 1/2 (around 176-177cm) and is legit 1-2cm shorter on most pictures so i assume he is around 5'9 (175-176cm)












And there is a lot pictures of Zyzz with Chestbrah where on most pictures Zyzz looks like 5-8cm, sometimes even less (3-4cm) taller than his brother











I guess Zyzz needs downgrade to 6'0-6'1 range (183-4cm most likely)... What do you think guys


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 24, 2019)

Google currently lists him at 6 feet under.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Oct 24, 2019)

Nah, he was definetly a tall man


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 24, 2019)

Zyzz was 6'1


----------



## Deleted member 2969 (Oct 24, 2019)

There are some old school irl videos of him and he looks definitely 6"2


----------



## needsolution (Oct 24, 2019)

dieavirgin said:


> There are some old school irl videos of him and he looks definitely 6"2


No, he wasnt 6'2, he was less because he posted once that he is 186cm which isnt 6'2 but its strange. Jeff Seid or Chesbrah must have ran lift fraud game


----------



## Germania (Oct 24, 2019)

specified height - 1 to 3 inches = real height

Simple matematics


needsolution said:


> I guess Zyzz needs downgrade to 6'0-6'1 range (183-4cm most likely)... What do you think guys


More like 5'11 if chestbrah is 5'9 max


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 24, 2019)

Jeff Seid is 5'10-5'11, not 5'9.

Zyzz was probably around 6-6'1, decent height for the 00's


----------



## Deleted member 999 (Oct 24, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Jeff Seid is 5'10-5'11, not 5'9.
> 
> Zyzz was probably around 6-6'1, decent height for the 00's


He is 5'9ish, check celebheights


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 24, 2019)

Trapstarboy01 said:


> He is 5'9ish, check celebheights



That site is autistic


----------



## needsolution (Oct 24, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> That site is autistic


No more than google


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 24, 2019)

The left guy is Toguro, the guy on the right is Caio Bottura (claims 1.73)











Here they look at about the same size:






But here they are not:






Felipe Franco (on the right) is 1,80 (Despite google saying 1,85 and sometimes even 1,90, he's legit 180/5'11)






Chest is bigger than 173 and:






Guy on the right is 1,75 and it's about the same height difference:






a full forehead shorter than Felipe, the forehead is usually 5-6cm, but chest is more inclined, so probably 4cm shorter.

Which means he's about ~176 indeed

Jeff is always at least 1 inch taller than Chestbrah in pics, so 5'10 is a reasonable height for him


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 24, 2019)

Zyzz was definitely 6'1. he looked pretty tall and 6'1 isnt anything special


----------



## Pillarman (Oct 24, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> ere they look at about the same size:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those gymcels are legit wearing 2inch shoes wtf


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Oct 24, 2019)

Roided up faggots look disgusting theres no way females like that shit only gays

Height face frame


----------



## needsolution (Oct 24, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> Roided up faggots look disgusting theres no way females like that shit only gays
> 
> Height face frame


Zyzz was decent looking facially and had great jaw, with his height and frame he was easily 6PSL. Jeff Seid is 6PSL facially, great frame, only height is his flaw so why u shittalking here.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## needsolution (Oct 25, 2019)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 146910


dont doxx me


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 25, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> That site is autistic


It's accurate as hell.
Many celebs claiming 6'0 are 5'10. 
I 
thought Shawn Mendes was tall at 6'2 but he's barely 6'0. Seems like a legit 6'0 is rarer than expected.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 25, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> The left guy is Toguro, the guy on the right is Caio Bottura (claims 1.73)
> 
> View attachment 145981
> 
> ...


Celebheights is pretty accurate but I feel Jeff Seid’s 5’9.5 listing is wrong. He looks 5’10-5’11 ish. He doesn’t look short next to other guys like Von Moger


----------



## needsolution (Oct 25, 2019)

Dope said:


> It's accurate as hell.
> Many celebs claiming 6'0 are 5'10.
> I
> thought Shawn Mendes was tall at 6'2 but he's barely 6'0. Seems like a legit 6'0 is rarer than expected.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 25, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> That site is autistic


No that sitevis really precise tbh jeff seid is indeed 5'9.5" he runs shoe lift fraud game a lot


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 25, 2019)

needsolution said:


> View attachment 146950
> 
> View attachment 146951
> 
> ...


No way. Even Google had it as 5'9 for a while


----------



## needsolution (Oct 25, 2019)

Dope said:


> No way. Even Google had it as 5'9 for a while


He claimed to be 180cm before, then got exposed as 175, when it happened he changed his height on one of videos to 181cm  
He follows one of my favorite rules : "Never admit to anything, they will catch you drunk driving a car, tell you didnt drink, they will find robbed stuff in ur pants, tell borrowed pants, they will catch you for hand during robbery, tell its not your hand, but when they catch you on height frauding, just tell you are even taller "


----------

